# Some new stuff



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I havent been taking many photos. Been busy doing other things. Decided to snap a few.

Female rainbow, not sure what is wrong with her but have a feeling she wont be around long









These guys are great, bought them as red tail rasboras, school real tight, so tight that its super hard to get a individual shot of them. Side note, if you see spots, thats what happens when you forget to turn off your CO2 and filters before a photo session.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice fish. The last photos are from Rasbora rubrodorsalis or cherry spot rasbora.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice, I was looking at your site and wondered if they were the same. I think I pick some more up from you!


----------

